

Matt Asay joins Canonical as COO - ZeroGravitas
http://www.ubuntu.com/news/matt-asay-coo-canonical

======
ZeroGravitas
Strange choice. I only know him from his column
(<http://news.cnet.com/openroad/>) but on that evidence I've always thought he
was a complete idiot.

